# Configure Greedy Torrent....



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 28, 2007)

hey guys i m not able to configure greedy torrent when i download thru torrents....

it gives the msg couldn't listen to the port...i set the same port in greedy torrent thru which i m downloading in utorrent...

wat could be the prb ?

Thnx

BlackBerry7100g


----------



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2007)

Use this:

µTorrent 1.6.1 Build 490 - Leecher Pack (repack eDiTion)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 30, 2007)

thnx..

btw...aryayush..u have got a gr8 signature..     8)


----------

